# Topics > Arts > Music >  Pony Trap, Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/Ponytrap




> Ponytrap creates tribal/industrial music on classical instruments with robotic drums.
> 
> "Ponytrap treats audiences to chamber music for the age of electricity, at once intimate and thundering, rigid and fluid, classical and industrial." - Justin Boyle, CultureMap Austin

----------


## Airicist

It Goes Quiet In My Head: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert Contest 

Published on Jan 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ponytrap Maker Drum Robot - Fix No. One

Published on May 22, 2015




> The robot we built for MakeZine playing the intro from Ponytrap's Fix No. One

----------

